# 01930100



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2004)

ich wurde eben (angeblich) von der Nummer 01930100 auf meiner Festnetznummer angerufen. Ein Band sagte etwas, hab nur den letzten Fetzen verstanden: drücken Sie die 1. (hab ich natürlich nicht). Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Was ist das denn?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2004)

Google liefert das schon einiges an Reaktionen
Google

die Nummer taucht auch in einer Bedienungsanleitung der Eumex 504USB  auf 
dort wird das als Nummer angegeben, um SMS zu verschicken
http://www.telekom.de/dtag/downloads/bsmsif.pdf


> 3.2 SMS im Festnetz versenden
> Das Versenden von SMS ist möglich an:
> § Alle Anschlüsse im deutschen Festnetz.
> - Die SMS wird hierbei automatisch als Textnachricht zugestellt, sofern der Empfänger einen
> ...



ob da "Unfug" mit getrieben werden kann, ist mir  nicht bekannt.   

cp


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2005)

*01930100 Anruf im Festnetz*

ich bekomme widersprüchliche Informationen. Fest steht aber, dass es sich bei dieser Nummer um die sms-Zentrale der Telekom handelt. (Für sms im Festnetz). Wenn man Stimmen hört, könnte es sich auch um den Versuch handeln, dass eine sms vorgelesen wird (von einer Computer-generierten Stimme). Soll heissen, jemand versucht, eine sms an eure Festnetz-Nummer zu senden. Wenn das Telefon dafür nicht geeignet ist, wird das vom Server der Telekom festgestellt und die nachricht wird verlesen.
Das sollte eigentlich nichts beunruhigendes sein.
Andererseits kann man die Nummer finden, wenn man bei der Budesnetzagentur danach sucht. dann ist die Nummer bei einer ID Net GmbH aus Hamburg gemeldet. Diese Firma vermietet Nummern an Anbieter, die Telefondienste aller Art betreiben wollen. Dabei lässt sich nicht leicht herausfinden, ob es sich um Betrugsversuche handelt, oder einfach nur einen weiteren unnützen Horoskop-Dienst. Da die Nummern bisweilen von eben besagter ID Net auch untervermietet werden an andere Firmen, mit so Namen wie next Net und ähnliche, ist der tatsächliche Anscluss nur schwer herauszufinden...
Scheint aber bei dieser Nummer doch eher so zu sein, dass es sich um smsse handelt!
hth
demski


----------



## Telekomunikacja (24 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> dort wird das als Nummer angegeben, um SMS zu verschicken


Das scheint es zu sein: *"SMS im Festnetz" —> "SMS-Versand/Empfang"*.



			
				hobbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Band sagte etwas, hab nur den letzten Fetzen verstanden: drücken Sie die 1.


*"SMS im Festnetz" —> "SMS Sprachausgabe"*. Vielleicht würde es sich auch lohnen, unter *(0800) 3304747* nachzufragen.



			
				Gast_X-Mas_05 schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits kann man die Nummer finden, wenn man bei der Budesnetzagentur danach sucht. dann ist die Nummer bei einer ID Net GmbH aus Hamburg gemeldet.


Wo genau? :gruebel: Ich habe da nichts gefunden.


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (12 Januar 2006)

*SMS aus dem Festnetz*

Mein Telefon klingelte am Wochenende und genau diese Nummer war ím Display. Ich dachte erst, vermutlich wegen ausführlichem Studiums dieses Forums   , an irgendeine Ab*ocke, traute mich dann aber doch ran. 

Und siehe da: Ein Freund hatte mir im betrunkenen Zustand eine SMS geschickt und Handy- und Festnetznummer verwechselt und mir aufs Festnetz gesmst. Und dieses "Drücken Sie die 1" bedeutete: "Wenn Sie diese Nachricht nochmal hören wollen, dann drücken Sie die 1" 

Ausnahmsweise mal alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2006)

hallo..


ich hab das problem seit sonntag mittag

nur bei mir is ne klitze kleine sache komisch, eher 2

1. ich hab en sms fähiges telefon
und
2. ich bin bei vodafone home, was habe ich mit der telekom zu tun?


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2006)

Zu 2.) ...weil die SMS wahrscheinlich über das Netz der T-Com kommt. Ist Vodafone überhaupt im Festnetzbereich vertreten? Oder nutzen die für den HOME-Bereich das Netz der T-Com?


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2006)

ich weiß es net  aber wie soll ich das machen? muss ich bei de telekom anrufen oder was?


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2006)

Ja bittschön, wer sonst? 

08003304747


----------



## Joern (22 März 2006)

corsababy schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ich hab en sms fähiges telefon
> und
> 2. ich bin bei vodafone home, was habe ich mit der telekom zu tun?



zu 1) Hast du ein SMS fähiges Festnetz-Telefon oder nur ein Handy ? Mit Vodaphone Home vermutlich nur ein Handy. Handies können SMS im Festnetz NICHT empfangen. Das Prinzip ist grundlegend anders als im Mobilfunkbereich.

zu 2) Wenn jemand über die T-Com eine SMS an deine Festnetznummer schickt, dann versucht das SMSC der T-Com dir die SMS zuzustellen. Da dein Telefon das nicht versteht (siehe 1) kommt eine Sprachnachricht.

Jörn


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*

Bei mir klingelt das Telefon seit 3 Tagen zu jeder Tag- und Nachtzeit. Ich nehme das Gespräch nicht an. Was würde passieren, wenn ich das Gespräch annehme?? Belastet es meine Telefonabrechnung oder was soll der Quatsch. Es nervt ziemlich!! Sollte man vielleicht die Firma Talkline aus Elmshorn (die ist angeblich dafür verantwortlich) verklagen? Wer hat eine Idee oder Tipps....


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*

...genau, verklage sie, am besten gleich als [ Hammelplage]  und das nur, weil Du nicht ans Telefon ran gehst. :wall:

Das Annehmen der Nachricht kostet nichts und tut auch nicht weh. Mit Talkline hat das übrigens nichts zu tun, denn es handelt sich hier um die T-Com-SMS-Zentrale.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*

Hi habe das Problem auch. Aber bin schon rangegangen und trotzdem kommen diese anrufe ständig... Habe ein sms fähiges telefon und es kam trotzdem keine Nachricht...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*01930100 Anrufe*

Hallo Forum,

wer steckt hinter dieser Nummer ?
Ich hatte nachOstern einige Anrufe, meist abends.
Der Anrufer liess es 3-4 mal klingeln, bevor er auflegte.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*

http://www.telefaq.de/optionen.html


> SMS im Festnetz
> 
> Der Short Message Service der T-Com wird über das SMS-Center (SMSC, Gateway) mit der Zugangs-Rufnummer 0193010 abgewickelt. *Zunächst muss einmalig zur Registrierung eine Anmelde-SMS an das SMS-Zentrum geschickt werden* (bei ISDN für jede gewünschte MSN). Voraussetzung für den Empfang der SMS als Textnachricht ist das Leistungsmerkmal Rufnummern-Anzeige (CLIP) am eigenen Anschluss, damit das SMS-fähige Endgerät eine eingehende SMS als solche erkennen kann (anhand der dabei übermittelten* Rufnummer 01930100  des T-Com-Zentrums*).


jemand hat versucht auf die Festnetznummer eine  SMS zu schicken.


			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ein sms fähiges telefon und es kam trotzdem keine Nachricht...


es muß angemeldet sein, siehe oben 
weitere Infos
http://www.telekom.de/dtag/downloads/s/SMS_Festnetz_09_2004.pdf

cp


----------



## Gast (25 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*

hi bei meiner freundin hat die selbe nummer ne sms vorgelesen und gesagt :
ich sehe dich;
und noch: ich werde euch kriegen
gibs ihrgend welche möglichkeiten diese nummer ruaszukriegen? weil im display steht nur die genante 01930100


----------



## BenTigger (26 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*

Frag bei der Telekom nach, vielleicht haben die ja Listen mit den Absendern und die kannste dann evtl. uber einen Rechtsanwalt einfordern lassen.


----------



## Hajo_HAL (31 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*

hallo,

wie es ausieht bin ich auch ein opfer von 01930100 geworden ich werd seit gestern mit diese nummer zugebombt.
obwohl ich erst sein 13 mai 06 mein anschluss haben und die nummer geheim ist werde ich von so ein dailerprogamm genervt.
wie es aussieht gibt es da keine abhilfe solchen mist zu unterbinden.

waere mal schoen wenn man paar tipps lesen koennte 

LG hajo


----------



## SEP (31 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*



			
				Hajo_HAL schrieb:
			
		

> waere mal schoen wenn man paar tipps lesen koennte


Vorschlag: Rufe die kostenlose Hotline der T-Com an und frage die.

Die Ergebnisse kannst du dann hier posten.

Und dann haben Andere etwas zum Lesen ...


----------



## Hajo_HAL (31 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*

hurra ich bin sehr schlau geworden von der telekom, weil man da nichtkunde ist wird man ja sehrschnell abserviet.
man hört nur von dennen das man da nicht anrufen soll weil es dann sehr teuer werden kann, meine frage dadrauf wie koennte die telekom sowas unterbinden? ich koennte ihnen ja ein paket anbieten wo sie die nummer dann sperren koennen. man ist das ein witzbold gewesen ich als nichtkunde und dann noch dieses paket. ich hab das gefühl die telekom damit rechnet  das "dumme" leute da anrufen das die dabei gut verdienen und dann hat man wieder die konsorten von seiler&co im nacken.

Lg hajo


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*

Könnt Ihr nicht lesen?????

01930100 ist die SMS Zentrale von der Telekom

IHR KÖNNT RUHIG ANS TELEFON GEHEN UND EURE SMS ABHÖREN!
ES KOSTET EUCH NICHTS.
ES IST UMSONST!!!

Wo liegt euer Problem?

_dein Problem ist, hier nicht rumzuschreien, modinfo_


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*

aber hallo checkste das thema nicht, dann lass deine meinung lieber sein.
dann ruf die nummer an dann weisste was es kostet.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*

also... habe heute auch solche anrufe bekommen... bin bei den ersten drei mal net ran gegangen( zweck schlafmangel*lol)... nun bimmelte es wieder und da ich mich vorher schon hier etwas umgesehen habe, bin ich dann auch mal ran gegangen

eine sms mit einer computerstimme gesprochen...alles gut und schon...das war eine nachricht von verwanten an meinen mann... so weit so gut...was mich nur irritiert ist das ein ein NEUJAHRSGRUß war
HALLO??? wir haben es jetzt Juni


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*

es geht auch wohl eher nicht darum, ob es was kostet, sondern dass es meeega nervig ist als student um 7 uhr geweckt zu werden von ner ollen computerstimme....


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juli 2006)

*Aw: 01930100*

auch noch mal in diesem Thread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=145307#post145307
da wurde diese Nummer schon mal besprochen 

http://www.telefaq.de/dies-und-das.html
http://www.telefaq.de/optionen.html#sms-mms


> SMS/MMS - im Festnetz über das T-Com-Zentrum
> SMS im Festnetz
> 
> Der Short Message Service der T-Com wird über das SMS-Center (SMSC, Gateway) mit der Zugangs-Rufnummer 0193010 abgewickelt. Zunächst muss einmalig zur Registrierung eine Anmelde-SMS an das SMS-Zentrum geschickt werden (bei ISDN für jede gewünschte MSN). Voraussetzung für den Empfang der SMS als Textnachricht ist das Leistungsmerkmal Rufnummern-Anzeige (CLIP) am eigenen Anschluss, damit das SMS-fähige Endgerät eine eingehende SMS als solche erkennen kann *(anhand der dabei übermittelten Rufnummer 01930100 des T-Com-Zentrums).*





> Um diese evtl. unerwünschten Anrufe des T-Com-Zentrums auf den eigenen, nicht für SMS angemeldeten Anschluss zu unterbinden, kann man sich bei der Hotline für eingehende (Sprach-)Nachrichten sperren lassen.


cp


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*Aw: 01930100*

hey 
ich hab heute diesen anruf bekommen. ich - neugierig wie ich bin - hör natürlich komplett alles an und die nachricht, die ich bekommen habe lautete: "hey du, bist du cool oder schwul." 
Das kam mir ziemlich komisch vor, weil nämlich erst vor kurzem meine beste Freundin seltsame SmSn und Anrufe bekommen hat. Also hab ich die Nummer zurückgerufen und feststellen müssen, dass sie nicht vergeben ist ?! 
ich hab jetzt hier in diesem forum diese antworten gefunden, aber bei euch schien es irgendwie nicht mit so seltsamen texten zu sein.
lg


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2010)

*Aw: 01930100*

ich hab nix mit der telekomm zu tun und auch kleine sms am mein tele 


und 5-10 mal am tag nervt schon und ich hab meine nr nicht für sowas freigegen oder mich angemeldet bei der telekomm


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2010)

*Aw: 01930100*

Hey ,
diese Numer hat mich heut morgen angerufen (war am schlafen) bin als nicht ran gegangen , als ich dannn geguckt habe ob jemand wichtiges angerufen hat , seh ich die Numer : 01930100.
Und die Nummer ist mir nicht wirklich unbekann vor einem Jahr at mich diese Nummer versucht anzurufen .
Ich weiß was da hintersteckt .
Manschmal aber NUR manschmal ist es die Telekom-SMS-Funk-Zentrale denn diese Nummer gehört einer Firma aus Hamburg die Nummern (Festnetz) vermieten/verkaufen d.h. lieber nicht dran gehen nacher gibt es eure nummer 2mal !
>Dann ist diese nummer auc noch von Horoskopen und Werbungen -das könnte also kostspielig werden.
Also ich rate euch lieber mal bei der Telekom anzurufen und diese nummer zu sperren auch wenn m,an 1-2 mal glück hat und es irklich von der Telekom ist.

P.S. Diese Nummer versucht(wenn man nicht dran gegangen ist) 3 Tage von 4:00 Uhr - 22:00 Uhr euch zu erreichen !
Hoffe ich hab geholfen


----------



## Sirius (10 Oktober 2010)

*Aw: 01930100*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich weiß was da hintersteckt .
> Manschmal aber NUR manschmal ist es die Telekom-SMS-Funk-Zentrale denn diese Nummer gehört einer Firma aus Hamburg die Nummern (Festnetz) vermieten/verkaufen d.h. lieber nicht dran gehen nacher gibt es eure nummer 2mal !


 Das ist dummes Zeug und nicht wahr.

Tatsache ist, dass die Nummer 01930100 von der Bundesnetzagentur vermietet wird und nicht von irgendeiner dubiosen Hamburger Firma. Keine Ahnung, warum hier immer wieder selbsternannte Besserwisser auftauchen und Falschmeldungen verbreiten...

Die Bundesnetzagentur schreibt dazu:


> Bundesnetzagentur 019xyz
> 
> Rufnummern aus den Gassen *(0)191* bis *(0)194* werden von der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen für das Angebot von Online-Diensten zur Verfügung gestellt....
> 
> ...


 

Zugeteilt ist die 01930100 ausschließlich an die Deutsche Telekom und keine Astro-sonstwas-dingens-Firma. 


> *Wie können Festnetz-Anschlüsse der Telekom ohne SMS-fähiges Telefon eine SMS empfangen?*
> ...
> Wenn Ihnen eine SMS zugeschickt wurde und Sie kein SMS-fähiges Telefon an Ihrem Festnetz-Anschluss haben, wird Ihnen die SMS-Nachricht durch das SMS-System der Telekom mit der Absenderrufnummer: *01930100* vorgelesen. Legen Sie hierbei zu früh auf, ruft das System Sie wieder an und versucht die SMS-Nachricht erneut vorzulesen.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Oktober 2010)

*Aw: 01930100*



Sirius schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, warum hier immer wieder selbsternannte Besserwisser auftauchen und Falschmeldungen verbreiten...


Ist mir auch schon mehrfach aufgefallen.  Dank für die nochmalige Richtigstellung

Um weiteren Besserwissereien/Falschmeldungen   und damit Verwirrungen vorzubeugen
 wird der Thread hiermit geschlossen.


----------

